# land leasing



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Went deer hunting last weekend. Our shotgun season is only 7 days long, A fri/sat/sun and then a thurs/fri/sat/sun two weeks later. I hunt about two hours away from where I live, near my Uncle's house, because where I live is mostly urban area with absolutely nowhere to hunt unless you own some land.

My uncle had mentioned about how some guys had leased up part of the land where we hunt  , but that it was not the hillside where me and my dad usually get, so I wasn't too worried. So I get out there before daylight and get up into the tree. See a few deer early in the morning, but too far away in the thick woods. Around 9:30, three does run by, which I shoot at the last one and miss completely. About 20 minutes later some guy comes from over the hill and down to where I am up in the tree and asks whose land I am on. So I give him my uncle's name and the land owner name where we hunt. The guy informs me that his "hunting group" had leased up the "hunting rights" to this land and that I have to leave immediately. :******: So, just like that, I am no longer allowed to hunt on the the hillside I have hunted for the last 15 years. uke:

Turns out that his group had leased this 110 acre section of the woods for 1500.00 dollars. The worst part about it was that this guy only came over there because he heard me shoot. They did not have anyone that wanted to hunt that area, they just didn't want anyone that didn't pay for the "huning rights" to be on "their lease." :******: :sniper:

I sure hope that your state gets the rampant leasing under control before it is too late.
OK sorry, had to vent.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I normally lean to the right, and as such, governmental regulation and control doesn't come easy for me. But on the hunting issues, it's getting more and more clear the only way to curtail the rush to "exclusivity" through buy/lease/o&g is to throw some water on the seemingly endless demand that drives this rush through reasonable caps and restrictions that discourage and disincent those that would otherwise do so.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

This is happening out in the Badlands too. The "PRIME" muley spots are being leased buy bowhunting outfits, they have maybe 7-8 clients come in a year two these areas. One of which my dad hunted on for 25 years. Now these guides fence in alphafa and put a tree stand 25 yads from it. These big mulreys are getting pounded by out of staters. It is really getting sicking. The sad thing is the guide leased out 5 sections for 25 cents and acre!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

In 2001 Judiciary B surveyed 340 G/Os on leased land. They received 101 responses back. That number for big game leasing was 87,921 acres. Three years ago. You are right that they are pounding the hell out of muley archery. Curt Wells had a bill in the last session to slow it down but received no support.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

It sucks to be on the other end of the lease, but $ talks. I go nuts scouting for birds only to run into leased land, but as for deer- 9 times out of 10 its leased because to many hunters have the "brown its down" mentality and nothing ****** me off more. I hunt for BIG bucks, and unless you have the rights, its tough to get top notch whitetails.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Blake are you saying that leasing is ok because it allows a few to have what they want, but will prevent a very large majority from having access?

I understand what you are saying about you hunting for large racked bucks, but what does it do to herd management state wide?

I continually see this as the reason and real down fall of hunting and hunting rights and even gun ownership. The mentality that I want vs wildlife interests of health and population levels.

When we hit the wall and public perception of gun owners being hunters an sportman, changes instead of that of gang members and thugs.
The public will demand that hunting and gun ownership change. Canned hunts over bait and feeders like what we see from the teleivision shooting shows, greed over testoterone raging big deer, commericaliztion of waterfowl hunting and seasons and bag limits being set to benift that instead of the resouce health and well being. Waterfowl for example we now harvest 70 percent young of the year birds instead of 25 percent as in the past. Yet to feed commerial interests we have 100 day seasons and 6 or 7 bird a day limits. This type of info is what will get a judge to put his signature on court order stopping you and me from hunting.

It will come becasue of funding generated because of the me and I attitude that comes from leasing and commerical hunting activity. We will lose the support of the public because they will know longer see the freelance hunter, instead they are seeing the deer feedstanding next to a feeder being shot, or flooded rice fields that they are killing waterfowl over, and reading about voilators taking and shooting way over there limits.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

If I could lease 5 sections of prime Mule Deer habitat for $800.00 I think I'd get 8-10 buddies together and work out a long term deal with that rancher.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The total was like $1700 to lease the land.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I was just using the numbers you gave to arrive at the $800.00. So either the price per acre was more or there were more than 3200 acres involved at $.25/acre.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

with prices that cheap g/o's are going to cream their pants. There has to be something that can be done.


----------

